# Is dizziness a common problem ?



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I've noticed that along with the severe fatigue the last few weeks, I'm also struggling with some dizziness. Not enough to cause amjor difficulties, like with driving or any of that, but it's enough that it's bothersome. Actually, I'm not even sure I'd describe it as dizziness. Sometimes it's more like my head feels too heavy to hold up. Does that make sense?I passed my neuro exam yesteday with flying colors and now I'm just waiting for the results of my cat-scan. I assume if it's okay, this is all just another funky fibro thing. I just hate that I feel so crappy at this time of year. It would be nice to get through the holidays without feeling so wrung out.A good weekend to all!AnneMarie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Annemarie:I'm not sure what to call it ie) dizziness, off balance, fibro fog...but I get it too. It doesn't stay with me all the time. I can't figure why I get it and other times I don't. I feel like I'm about to fall over and then it disappears. I usually sit down or lay down when I get it and then it will pass. I hope everything turns out okay with your catscan. I know that it can be frustrating. I think the best thing to do is pace yourself at this time of year (I know easier said than done).


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi,I have had what I call equilibrium inbalance for many years, probably as long as the FM. Some days are worse than others. I find a short nap every afternoon, helps me get through the rest of the evening (luckily I work in a home office). Sometimes when my dizziness gets worse, I know to let my doctor check my ears with a tympanogram. More than likely I have fluid in the inner ear. Taking antihistamines help dry up the fluid and antivert temporarily helps with the dizziness and nausea that comes with it. Tania


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I am always dizzy, but I find taking Claritin-D helps me. Not sure why, but I am addicted to the stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

I find that I get off balanced quite a lot. Either that or I am just clumsy.. Got a lot of bruises to prove it. A couple of times right lately, I have been talking to some people I work with and just get off balance and they have actually reached out and caught me. Of course the thing you would think they would say is what they say... Are you drunk, but they always say it with a laugh. I never explain why I get off balance, I just laugh and say, well I must be. But of course I'm not.It's like I have read in a lot of posts.. If you tell people you have Fibro, they say things like, you know the most people have that.. Like it is nothing.. Like they are saying, so deal with it. I find myself saying a lot without even thinking that my legs are hurting. I hardly ever tell anyone I have Fibro cause they just look at you like you are stupid. My own Mother told me, Yes its just a made up word cause they don't know what else to tell you. Right now I am not taking any pain medication. I am however taking a drug called beer. Yep beer. Beer always eases my pain off some... its something you can get over the counter...You don't have to have a prescription for it and it doesn't bother me the next day. I know some of you can't do this by reading your posts because you have IBS or something else. I usually drink 3 or 4 but sometimes more at the time. The bad part is I have to wait until I am off work, so I hurt all day long. I still hurt with this to but it does ease me off some. Thanks for listening.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Susie, I am right there with you girl. A cold beer or glass of red wine each night, helps with the pain!


----------

